# Weeds and itching? Ticks?



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

I rode a local trail that is kinda over grown this time of year. About 5 miles in my shins itched so bad that it was almost unbearable. Upon getting home and showering I have had no issues. Now I notice a strange zit like think on my leg that is moderately painful. I never noticed any ticks. I would think I would have noticed that though. I am thinking now maybe some kind of thorn or something? I tried looking up symptoms but the only think close (photo) is a spider bite. I figured somebody here may have a better idea. I am in Michigan as far as region goes. More curious than anything.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Not likely tick bites....they embed into your skin and feed for a while.

Overgrown weeds this time of year are often times dried out and usually have sharp pointy ends on them. Probably just allergies and getting pelted by the weeds.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

If it helps, I ride in tick city here in the Deep South. I wear taller white socks which are ugly as sin, but ticks really stand out against the white. Whenever I stop a quick glance can usually spot them.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

there are some thorns out there that are mighty small and you don't know they are embedded other than a) rode in, and felt, a rough vegetable patch b) tiny zit forms later and lo and behold, a tiny thorn in there

also, stinging nettles can do this too. we have a trail with 200 yards continuous stinging nettles and it really wakes you up



ticks generally grab and hold on until you are somewhat stopped or done with the ride, then climb up someplace they feel hidden, and start to bite in a few hours after...most times during a ride and soon after they just bite to hang on.

anyhow, tick bites themselves may be a bit red, and not zit like. check for ticks after every ride with a mirror so you can look everywhere for them


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am going with stinging nettles at this point. I picked up an ear infection and went to the doc. He looked at my nasty little wound while I was there. Like he said, it could be a spider bike, nettles, thorn or anything else. Oral antibiotics for the ear should help it along. I suppose a couple days off the bike may be in order.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Weeds can leave lots of tiny scratches on you. Combined with dust and sweat, that can feel very irritating. Lots of different insects like to live among weeds and some of them bite.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Also, many plants, especially grasses, put silica in their tissues. Rub your finger along blades of certain grasses the wrong way and it will cut you. They are serrated and will rip through skin pretty easily.

Nettles are one possibility, but they prefer moist environments.

Lots of stuff with thorns out there, and lots of stuff that's just very stiff and pokes.

Watch out for this stuff, too:
Giant, Toxic Weed Poses Health Risk : Discovery News


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Michigan? I'm thinking one of the giant assed mosquitoes you have out there. I've heard they sound like hummingbirds. Like having a nail pounded into your flesh.

Mosquito Biology


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

Not mosquitoes! We certainly have lots of them this year. Nasty critters.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> Watch out for this stuff, too:
> Giant, Toxic Weed Poses Health Risk : Discovery News


That can be nasty:
giant hogweed, cartwheel-flower, giant cow parsnip, "hogsbane", giant cow parsley
Heracleum mantegazzianum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It is an invasive species, poisonous, and much bigger than its more benign relatives.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

Could be a chigger bite.

Chigger Bite ? Pictures, Symptoms and Treatment


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

Chiggers are the worst ! Nasty little bastards, they are microscopic, and the above photo's do not depict their favorite place to dig in and feed. If you've ever gotten into them, you know what I'm talking about LoL.


----------

